# Buying at Amazon with Lifetime Service Upgrade? Is this possible?



## devzin98 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi, everyone. I see that Amazon has Tivo Premiere for $99, and I really want to buy it. However, being a past Tivo customer, I'm eligible for the 50% off lifetime service for $199. 

Is it possible to apply this discount when you buy through Amazon, or do you HAVE to buy it from Tivo directly? Has anybody done this? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

devzin98 said:


> Hi, everyone. I see that Amazon has Tivo Premiere for $99, and I really want to buy it. However, being a past Tivo customer, I'm eligible for the 50% off lifetime service for $199.
> 
> Is it possible to apply this discount when you buy through Amazon, or do you HAVE to buy it from Tivo directly? Has anybody done this? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


By calling you may get the old MSD Lifetime service for $299, I don't know how TiVo is handling post 11/14 $99 TPs. for current customers.


----------



## darksurtur (Jan 2, 2008)

You might get this, if you are extremely lucky. This is a huge YMMV for these reasons:

1) Technically, TiVo policy now says that any newly sold discounted Premiere is eligible ONLY for monthly service at $19.99.

2) The 199.99 has been given to some customers on non-TiVo purchases, but rarely.

3) TiVo has been widely variable in its dealings with customers who bought discounted units before the 14th, the day of the policy change. Some can't get lifetime at all, some get MSD at $299, some get PLSR promo lifetime at $299, some get regular lifetime at $399 and a select few have been getting $199 half off lifetime.

I wouldn't risk it at this point.


----------



## lamotte (Oct 11, 2004)

have you called and talked to a csr about it. what would it hurt to give it a shot just get a referemce number from the call and good luck


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

I called, saying I loved my Premiere, and wanted another for the bedroom, but only if I could get lifetime. The rep went away for a long time, and came back with nothing -- no way to do that. I am very disappointed, since I have been with TiVo since Series 1.


----------



## chrisroberts7577 (Mar 15, 2007)

I just got off a chat with CS and they said you have to do the $20/month if you buy from anywhere other than tivo.com.

I also tried to get some type of a better discount from them for the premiere but they didn't budge nor did they really try to help me and I've been a customer since 2005.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

So they aren't offering lifetime anymore? If I buy the box from amazon I can't even get lifetime for the $400 it was before?


----------



## darksurtur (Jan 2, 2008)

Test said:


> So they aren't offering lifetime anymore? If I buy the box from amazon I can't even get lifetime for the $400 it was before?


Right now it appears they are only selling lifetime on boxes purchased directly from TiVo.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

darksurtur said:


> Right now it appears they are only selling lifetime on boxes purchased directly from TiVo.


Wow, I wasn't paying close attention recently and they totally changed the rules. I'm going back to read those threads about it now. I feel like an idiot, a non tivo customer asked me what I thought about it and if they still had lifetime. I hope they didn't buy anything with my false info, I'm going to have to get in touch with them.


----------



## dgghostkilla (Nov 30, 2010)

i just bought tivo premier for 88.23 with a coupon 5 days ago.
and bought a lifetime subscription for 399 today.
however you have to call them on the phone and sweet talk to them 
you can buy a brand new one with the lifetime subscription for 550 at ebay just type tivo premier lifetime

i bought mine at 
http://www.electronics-expo.com/make-a-store/item/TVOTCD746320/TiVo/TCD746320/1.html


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dgghostkilla said:


> i just bought tivo premier for 88.23 with a coupon 5 days ago.
> and bought a lifetime subscription for 399 today.
> however you have to call them on the phone and sweet talk to them
> you can buy a brand new one with the lifetime subscription for 550 at ebay just type tivo premier lifetime


Sounds like a good deal. Even with the full TiVo Lifetime price, it's still cheaper than what was offered from TiVo when you could preorder the Premiere in the Spring


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

Interesting I just got a big green circular from Tivo saying "Those elves have outdone themselves"

Amazing holiday upgrade offers inside:

Exclusive upgrade offer

$468.99 Save $230

Box $269.99 + Product Lifetime service $199

or $0 down + $19.99/month 2 year commitment

Hurry, free shipping ends December 15th

Call 1-877-840-9796 or vist www.tivo.com/holidayoffer

Well I know I'm going to get one, I assume the offer is for current Tivo owners although it doesn't say that anywhere: Well they do say "Upgrade offer" so maybe that covers it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JasonD said:


> Interesting I just got a big green circular from Tivo saying "Those elves have outdone themselves"
> 
> Amazing holiday upgrade offers inside:
> 
> ...


TiVo has had this for some time for existing customers, I can't tell if it will work for a new customer now.


----------

